# Creepiest videos you've seen online?



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 20, 2020)

What are the creepiest, unsettling, most eerie videos you've seen recently or in the past? They can be horrifying, dark, poetic, abstract, no context, and just psychologically challenging in any way.






WARNING: Viewer Discretion Is Advised. 

Make sure content posted falls within FAF ToS.


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 20, 2020)

A video of your mom LOL XDDDD LMAO EZ GG MENTALLY FARMED


----------



## kittyfuzz (Nov 21, 2020)

Super creepy monster design!


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Glossolalia (Nov 21, 2020)

The Station Nightclub fire video. I won't link it because it is very disturbing and I don't recommend watching without being mentally prepared, but it's easy to find on YouTube. A building catches fire during a concert and is completely consumed in a matter of minutes, killing about a hundred people who were trapped inside. It's heartbreaking, but it's a good reminder about the importance of fire safety and awareness in large crowds.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 25, 2020)

Memory Hole
					






					www.youtube.com


----------



## Limedragon27 (Nov 27, 2020)

If you guys haven't seen the video of the damn antelope trying to fight off African wild dogs while it's guts are hanging out, ya'll haven't been on the internet long enough.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 28, 2021)

Creepy but cool af. I fucking love this.









						Kevin Vega Sanchez on TikTok
					

Kevin Vega Sanchez's short video with ♬ You already fuqn know




					www.tiktok.com


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 28, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


>



I can't watch the bit where she comes closer and closer.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 29, 2021)

Thanks, Smokey!

I'm sure it violates a lot of community standards and many sites terms so I'll not post a link.  Just search on youtube.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 29, 2021)

Probably a video where someone synced up footage of the World Trade Center collapsing with audio of a 911 call that was made by someone trapped inside as it came down.


----------



## fernshiine (Mar 30, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> The Station Nightclub fire video. I won't link it because it is very disturbing and I don't recommend watching without being mentally prepared, but it's easy to find on YouTube. A building catches fire during a concert and is completely consumed in a matter of minutes, killing about a hundred people who were trapped inside. It's heartbreaking, but it's a good reminder about the importance of fire safety and awareness in large crowds.


I've seen it! Somehow it wasn't the most disturbing gut-wrenching video I've seen. I've been on the internet too long...

And I already hated large crowds before seeing it but it made me fear them more.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

This is a really creepy and strange video (I hate the video), but the song isn't that bad. I actually like the song a lot.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Doctor Gerard

it's an old tv documentary where a guy cuts up a bunch of worms for science while they're still alive to observe the organs working.

animal rights were pretty backwards back in 2016.


----------



## Erix (Apr 27, 2021)

Yo, seeing this thread reminded me of a YouTuber I used to watch. Sad that his channel got deleted, but someone’s been trying to put up some of his old vids and I used to love watching them in the dark when I was younger

here’s one of em


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Aug 18, 2021)




----------

